# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Κατευθυντικη με παραβολικη και πανελ

## kounelii

Καλησπερα, εχει κανεις την εμπειρια σε κατασκευη κατευθυντικης κεραιας στα 5 ή 2,4 χρησιμοποιωντας ενα πανελακι ως feeder σε παραβολικη; Εαν ναι, το κερδος ειναι αξιολογο; Η εστιαση εγινε "τυχαια" ή υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για την βελτιστη τοποθετηση και σκοπευση; Εχω δει ενα τετοιο εγχειρημα που ισχυριζεται καλη αποδοση αλλα δεν ειναι επαληθευσιμο


Sent from a mobile...

----------


## denlinux

Μην βάλεις Panel ως feeder διότι έχει μεγάλο Beamwidth.

----------


## kounelii

> Μην βάλεις Panel ως feeder διότι έχει μεγάλο Beamwidth.


προφανως θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εστιασω και δεν θα μπορω και να εκμεταλλευτω ολη τη δεσμη.


Ευχαριστω.

----------

